# A problem with Airtel GPRS



## stinger_02in (Apr 24, 2005)

i am an Airtel subscriber from kolkata. i have a GPRS (Mobile Office) enabled nokia 3120.my prob is that i can visit all wap sites except the yahoo wap/mobile site.when i enter one of the following addresses :

wap.yahoo.com
mobile.yahoo.com
wap.oa.yahoo.com
in.mobile.yahoo.com

the xhtml browser goes into an endless loop, loading nothing.
my freind has a hutch connection here in kolkata.his problem is similar to me, only that he CAN access yahoo mobile but NOT MSN mobile!!!!!!!

any help plz .....


----------



## techiways (Apr 24, 2005)

There should be an problem with the Yahoo Wap site. Try accessing *in.wap.yahoo.com

Are you facing this problem suddenly or since long time?

if you are still unable to access the site, try contacting customer care by email.


----------



## stinger_02in (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re*

in.wap.yahoo.com doesnt work either.
i am having this problem from begining.
customer care have been unable to solve it.

is there any airtel user from kolkata who can access this site?


----------



## abhinav (Apr 25, 2005)

Well is your sim prepaid or postpaid?


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey I am in calcutta too and I can acess all the sites well enough with atel GPRS.

Maybe ur phone has some problem


----------



## stinger_02in (Apr 25, 2005)

my conn. is prepaid.

if my phone has a problem then how can i surf other wap sites ???

also, i can access yahoo uk,yahoo aus,yahoo canada,yahoo denmark etc.
but when i try to sign in, it always displays an error saying that my username/password is invalid.


----------



## stinger_02in (Apr 26, 2005)

most astonishingly i was able to access the yahoo wap site wap.yahoo.co.in today.i dont know how long will it last.

still during login i always get an error saying my login is incorrect. i have a .com mail address and not .co.in. is it the cause ?


----------

